# Let's see some jowls!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I swear that Cash's jowls are getting bigger (and more slobbery). Penny has learned what it's like to eat next to large jowls - most nights she's the victim of slobbery jowls. . I've got to say that even though they produce a lot of foamy slobber, I love the jowls. Let's see some of those adorable droopy faces...


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Love this. Wilson has monster jowls and makes a huuuggggggeeeee mess, but I love him anyway


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha! Poor Penny! She doesn't seem to mind, though.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

A little slobber doesn't phase her - she loves Cash so much, there's really nothing he can do that will upset her and half the time I don't think she realizes that she has slobber all over her face or head.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CC - big jowls - big ears & a big chest = a great POINTER - they just gather scent to a big NOSE !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

feather chops


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Big, droopy, goofy jowls! It's a little dark, but I think you can see them flappin in the breeze!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice little incident happened this morning..........

Our 14yr old daughter on half term having her tea and toast on the settee.

Out of his crate walks our boy Brook, does the obligatory front leg stretch and then bum in the air reverse stretch followed by a good old 'fur release' shake.

At the end of the 'fur release' shake my wife notices from his jowl he released a what can only be described as a fair 'Globlet' size unit of saliva from his jowl, which in tern landed on the centre parting of the top of her head!!!! ??? (Great shot ;D)

And No she (daughter) hadn't noticed this Cameron Diaz moment!!!! :-[

To save the dog getting a barracking, my wife went over and stroked said daughters hair lovingly and reassuringly!!! 

What she doesn't know doesn't hurt 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Nice little incident happened this morning..........
> 
> Our 14yr old daughter on half term having her tea and toast on the settee.
> 
> ...


do you now call daughter "Mary"?...something about..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - Tea - Settee - Thoast ? !!!! get the young LADY - a long gun - so she can out shoot YOU in the field - LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little incident happened this morning..........
> ...


I call her a lot of things lately !!!!! :-\

Mary would be one of the kinder names for a teenager in our household at the moment!!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

happy jowls, when spare heir was born The Glorious 12th 2006, welcome young Gabriel


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

his elder brother, Harrison, was born 13th august year before, shame it wasn't 12th too, could've had a left and right bang bang lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd have missed both though ha ha!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mr. Ferguson... I think he might be pouting... This is the most jowls I've ever seen on this little guy!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Big nose? Does this count?!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

My friend's dog, Erie, has some nice jowls!


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

Puppy jowls!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

here are ours!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry reader, Darcy is not big on jowls, but she is gorgeous all the same


----------



## mi_fiveo (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheese!


----------

